# FVF and BBF alternatives?



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm surprised I couldn't find a previous thread about this but can anyone reccommend a blend close the SG FVF and BBF? I pulled in a new BOTL we are going to get an order together.

So far we have:
Christmas Cheer
Plumcake
AJ Vaper
Boswell Aro

Cheers,

Irishcamel


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

I've switched over to GLP's Union Square, for my regular staple. And save the FVF for a week-end treat.

Rattray's marlin Flake is a good daily smoke, I'll occasionally fortify it with a pinch or two of Fillmore for a different flavor profile


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Scotch Flake is a bit like FVF. I've never tried it, but probably the Bright CR Flake is too.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

IrishCamel81 said:


> I'm surprised I couldn't find a previous thread about this but can anyone reccommend a blend close the SG FVF and BBF? I pulled in a new BOTL we are going to get an order together.


I have read but not verified for myself, many people comparing McClellands Blackwoods Flake as a alternate to FVF.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I would have to say Marlin Flake as being a VA flake that is high and quality and excellent in flavor. It's a bit sweeter than FVF, but is that such a bad thing? 

Me gusta Marlin Flake.

I haven't had brightCR, but i have some jarred. Time to give it a go.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, looking at this FVF, Scotch Flake is more like Dunhill Flake. And BrightCR doesn't sound like it would look much like FVF either. As everybody knows, things smoke EXACTLY how they look! Does Tambolaka look dangerous? Of COURSE it does! Does PA look and smell harmless!? It IS harmless!

How say ye, James?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Eh, all that lakeland looks the same. I haven't really done a comparison of the two visually, and won't be able to until I get home. 

But you do have a point. Although, Irish Flake doesn't look like it would give you much trouble. nice and neat little flakes of the MacBaren variety.....nope.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I've smoked Bright CR Flake and don't think it is comparable to FVF. At best it may be similar to MVF, which is no replacement for FVF wither.

The best way I can describe CR Flake is that it is missing something that would make it memorable.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> I've smoked Bright CR Flake and don't think it is comparable to FVF. At best it may be similar to MVF, which is no replacement for FVF wither.
> 
> The best way I can describe CR Flake is that it is missing something that would make it memorable.


What about glengarry flake?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> What about glengarry flake?


Honey. FVF doesn't have that honey taste/smell. It's very pronounced to me. Not that I dislike it, just that it makes it way different from FVF.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

User Name said:


> What about glengarry flake?


A flavor explosion in every puff! By "flavor" I mean that someone shoved a handful of flowers into your mouth.

No way to mistake the Lakeland essence.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

so then what's the difference between glengarry and ennerdale? Burley?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> A flavor explosion in every puff! By "flavor" I mean that someone shoved a handful of flowers into your mouth.
> 
> No way to mistake the Lakeland essence.


Overheard in a Mexican restaurant: "Why do we have to eat here!? You and your hot food!! I can't even put that stuff to my LIPS!"

:biglaugh:

Sissy. :boink:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> so then what's the difference between glengarry and ennerdale? Burley?


Roses, lilacs and heliotrope. And the bug spray, of course.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Not a popular blend, I suppose, but my chosen replacement is Wessex Brown Virginia Flake. NOT Red or Gold; don't like them at all.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> ...Wessex Brown Virginia Flake. NOT Red or Gold; don't like them at all.


Of course not Red or Gold. Red and Gold are the only ones they have at smokingpipes. Not just out of stock, they don't even carry Brown! :biglaugh:

Great. Yet another HTF shuffles into our midst. :boink: Leave me alone! My TAD is in remission!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Of course not Red or Gold. Red and Gold are the only ones they have at smokingpipes. Not just out of stock, they don't even carry Brown! :biglaugh:
> 
> Great. Yet another HTF shuffles into our midst. :boink: Leave me alone! My TAD is in remission!


pipesandcigars has it...plus you can use that coupon code.... :boink:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

User Name said:


> pipesandcigars has it...plus you can use that coupon code.... :boink:


I live in NY. Verboten.

I didn't really check. Just being flip.  But I meant it -- my TAD is in remission! STOP IT!!!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

We lost another BoTL?

What is going on?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

CWL said:


> We lost another BoTL?
> 
> What is going on?


What the?!?!!??! :shocked:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I know, I saw that on another thread...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> We lost another BoTL?
> 
> What is going on?


User Name!!!! :shock: What the hell!? :dunno:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

You know what I hate -- you can't PM these guys any more to find out what happened! 

Major bummer. I was just KIDDING about "Stop it!"  My god, did I cause this somehow? this is just awful if that's the case. Holy bajeezus! Anybody got his phone number!?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You know what I hate -- you can't PM these guys any more to find out what happened!
> 
> Major bummer. I was just KIDDING about "Stop it!"  My god, *did I cause this somehow?* this is just awful if that's the case. Holy bajeezus! Anybody got his phone number!?


I really doubt it had anything to do with what you said... I wonder what happened though, he was in the conversation and gone a few seconds later... He is still showing as online on my computer...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Maybe it's a glitch?!?!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I really doubt it had anything to do with what you said... I wonder what happened though, he was in the conversation and gone a few seconds later... He is still showing as online on my computer...


Actually, I sorta know him fairly well. Ya know, internet-wise. He'd know I was joking, especially in context. Doesn't everybody joke about TAD!?  I'm feeling a bit of angst. Maybe the mods had a fingerfehler or something.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

freestoke said:


> My god, did I cause this somehow?


Don't worry Jim. It had nothing to do with you.

He will not be returning to Puff though.

:focus:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

User Name, Cigar Noob, and I were just chatting about this the other day, after the last person was booted, how it would be nice to see somewhere what rule was broken or some reason why. Ironic. Sad.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually, we don't discuss why a member was banned on this forum. Never have and never will.

It's time to get this thread back on topic. Thanks.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> Don't worry Jim. It had nothing to do with you.
> 
> He will not be returning to Puff though.
> 
> :focus:


Well, there's that at least. I* think* JJ got my first RG. One stinking RG for some really funny comment. Rats.

He just sent me some Patriot Flake. Guess I'll crank a little of that up, in the Sasieni Canadian that he gave me the link for. I'm going to try to take an Irish wake attitude. Either that or the Dark Star, that he sent at the same time. Either seems apropos.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If it were me choosing, I'd select the Dark Star. I love that blend.

Sometimes we have the benefit of several options to choose from, but sometimes there are no alternatives, so we need to choose the only option we have left.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> If it were me choosing, I'd select the Dark Star. I love that blend.


Dark Star's on deck. Had the Patriot Flake burning already.


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

You guys are giving us some good options. I gave pipesandcigars a call and I was pointed toward their H&H Lakeland Brickle blends. Going to think it over and place our order tomorrow. I'll let you know how the Brickle is.

Thanks again,
Irishcamel


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

IrishCamel81 said:


> ... H&H Lakeland Brickle blends.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/286774-h-h-lakeland-brickle.html

Considering the class of tobacco we've been discussing, you might want to check this out a bit further.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I've smoked a few bowls of HH Lakeland Brickle now, I wouldn't say that it is a replacement for FVF or BBF. 

I wouldn't even say it's much like the Lakelands coming from SG or GH. My observation is that the LB is much sweeter and has more of a anise flavoring than the various floral notes you would find from the England blends.

Is this discussion expanding into all tobaccos types to try, or are we still discussing comparables to FVF & BBF?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I agree; Lakeland Brickle is about as far from FVF or BBF as you can get in my opinion, but then I don't care for it.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> If it were me choosing, I'd select the Dark Star. I love that blend.
> 
> Sometimes we have the benefit of several options to choose from, but sometimes there are no alternatives, so we need to choose the only option we have left.


Interesting - the McCletchup Dark Star and the SG floral/soap FVF, I'd never have thought!

I have a couple of tins of DS that have been growing old (like me) in the cellar. Methinks its time I tried one :humble:


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

An alternative to FVF for me would be McClelland #2035 Dark Navy Flake, it's a stoved virginia flake in the medium to full strength category.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well crap. Pipesandcigars definitley said the Lakeland Brickle was made as the sub for FVF. Nothing left to do but wait and see. I've got 8oz of Union Square and though I do like it, I would not say it is even with FVF, but as long as the Brickle is not a bust I'll be happy.

Thanks again for the replies, I will put Darkstar on the wantlist.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Well crap. Pipesandcigars definitley said the Lakeland Brickle was made as the sub for FVF. Nothing left to do but wait and see. I've got 8oz of Union Square and though I do like it, I would not say it is even with FVF, but as long as the Brickle is not a bust I'll be happy.
> 
> Thanks again for the replies, I will put Darkstar on the wantlist.


Whoever at P&C told you that Lakeland Brickle was a copy of FVF was probably dipping into the blending rum!


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow what a mistake. The Lakeland Brickle was like smoking potpouri. Perhaps it's just my palette but I found it the worst tobacco I have tried.
Pipesandcigars was kind enough to allow an exchange.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

IrishCamel81 said:


> Wow what a mistake. The Lakeland Brickle was like smoking potpouri. Perhaps it's just my palette but I found it the worst tobacco I have tried.
> Pipesandcigars was kind enough to allow an exchange.


I tried to warn you. eep:

Great they're letting you trade it in! +1 for Pipesandcigars!! :clap2: Wish they weren't in New York, or I'd throw some orders their way. Maybe I could buy a pipe or something...

Just curious, what did you get instead?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

freestoke said:


> I tried to warn you. eep:
> 
> Great they're letting you trade it in! +1 for Pipesandcigars!! :clap2: Wish they weren't in New York, or I'd throw some orders their way. Maybe I could buy a pipe or something...
> 
> Just curious, what did you get instead?


Yes, yes you did:frusty:. I heard a few different opinions as to what was similar to FVF and since I tried a few and didn't agree, I went with the advice. Since Anni Kake was so good I figured it was worth a shot. The lady DID say it was floral, but wow! Still looking at what to exchange for.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

If it says "Lakeland" I'm willing to bet it's nothing like FVF.

The first two full, dark VAs I've had were Blackwoods Flake and FVF. They _are_ very similar, though Blackwoods has some sort of extra spiciness to it -- like a peppery spiciness, but yet not. Hard to describe. Also, I'd say Dark Star like Blaylock did. I have it, but haven't opened it yet. I've read that Dark Star is very similar to Blackwoods Flake, minus the spiciness, so I would assume that would mean it's even closer to FVF than Blackwoods.

In any case, all three of these are good, and are quite popular all around.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> If it says "Lakeland" I'm willing to bet it's nothing like FVF.


Things that "say" Lakeland are never like Lakeland either.  There's no Lakeland warning on an Ennerdale tin, for example.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Things that "say" Lakeland are never like Lakeland either.  There's no Lakeland warning on an Ennerdale tin.


But if there's a risk that it can taste floral with that name...No flowery tobacco for me. Dryer sheets, sure; my tobacco, no way. :yuck:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know it's not really the same at all, but Dunhill Flake is at least a straight up Va. Pretty nice! ipe: Smoking some now...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

^^ Agreed. Dunhill Flake is amazing. To me, it's the best middle-ground of VAs when it comes to fullness, flavor, and color-types of VAs.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

FVF at Pipes and Cigars


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, pretty good price, too. Not sure about their shipping, though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> Yeah, pretty good price, too.


Unless you live in NY. sigh. :frown:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Unless you live in NY. sigh. :frown:


In-state tobacco tax a killer there?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> In-state tobacco tax a killer there?


From P&C website...

_"New York State Shipments will incur an additional Tobacco Tax that we will manually enter prior to shipping. This cost is approximately $6.00 for each $10.00 of tobacco products ordered.."_

Their tobacco tax is INSANE...


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> _$6.00 for each $10.00 of tobacco products ordered.._


That's absurd and nigh criminal.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Katharsis said:


> That's absurd and nigh criminal.


All the way criminal. :twitch: I just located some at outwesttobacco.com, BTW. Cost me a few extra bucks and shipping of $10.95, but I don't CARE! You hear me? I'm TIRED of being the only one without FVF! I won't TAKE it anymore! :anim_soapbox: I sprang for 5 cans, no tax. :biggrin:


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I just located some at outwesttobacco.com, BTW.


It's seriously like every site has some SG everything the past 2 days. It's still not all gone either, which is crazy. P&C actually still has those tins of FVF.


----------

